# transom mounted trolling motor and outboard



## txneal (May 13, 2012)

I'm wanting to add a trolling motor to my boat and would prefer to go with a transom mount. However, I'm unsure whether its possible to mount a trolling motor next to my outboard without it interfering with my ability to use the tiller control on my motor. My outboard is a tiller controlled 25hp Evinrude and I'm wanting to install a Minn Kota Riptide next to it. 

If any of you guys have experience with running a tiller controlled outboard with a transom mount trolling motor next to it, I'd be interested in knowing what sort of challenges are involved or if its even possible to set it up this way.


----------



## CodyPomeroy (May 13, 2012)

I have a 12' boat with a 6hp and a transom mount trolling motor and have no troubles. I made sure that when I set it up that either motor had full range of motion (left to right) and wouldn't hit the other. When I am running the outboard I pull the trolling motor up to reduce drag, and generally I leave the outboard down when I am trolling unless I am in really shallow water. You shouldn't have any troubles.


----------



## 200racing (May 13, 2012)

on my 1436 my troller is mounted on the starbord side. did it that way for tiller clearance and it works fine.


----------



## txneal (May 14, 2012)

thanks for your replies! Its seems like I don't have much room for mounting the trolling motor next to the outboard, but I think I can probably make it work somehow. I suppose I'll just buy the motor and then figure it out My boat is a 1972 Starcraft Seafarer and it has a cut-out in the transom, so it starts to rise just a short distance over from where the outboard is mounted. I'm thinking that I may have to fabricate a mount of some sort for the trolling motor if there isn't enough room, but that would mean that it would be mounted a little higher, so it might require a longer shaft length.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

Heres my set up. When Running I bring the troller up which lays flat on the deck and is completely out of the way.


----------



## txneal (May 14, 2012)

Fool4fish: my transom is similar to your's , so I think it should work for me as well. Thanks for the photo...it helps to clarify my thoughts when I have a visual like that!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

txneal said:


> Fool4fish: my transom is similar to your's , so I think it should work for me as well. Thanks for the photo...it helps to clarify my thoughts when I have a visual like that!



You got it, I like pictures too, really gives the other person a good idea of what you are talking about.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## txneal (May 14, 2012)

fool4fish: What is the shaft length on the trolling motor in your photo? I'm measuring my transom and outboard height and trying to decide if I should go with a 36 or 42 inch shaft. I like the way yours is situated, so I'm wondering what that shaft length is>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

It's actually a 30" shaft but I would recommend a 36" and really mounted of the back 40" would work too. Take a couple of measurements and try to figure out were you want the head of your motor be so that it will be comfortable for you to operate.


----------



## txneal (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I just placed my order for a Minn Kota Riptide 55lb thrust transom mount with a 36 inch shaft. This is something I've been planning to add to my boat for a couple of years now and finally got around to doing it. Looking forward to getting a chance to go try it out!


----------

